# Industry News: DJI Mavic Air 2 drone specs leak ahead of the official announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2020)

> Drone News & Reviews have published the specifications for the upcoming DJI Mavic Air 2, which is a very compact drone.
> The specs look pretty impressive and I may pick one up.
> *DJI Mavic Air 2 Specifications*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Benny Amst (Apr 17, 2020)

Cool*.*


----------



## DBounce (Apr 17, 2020)

How is this a “Canon” rumor? Or even “Industry” news? Cars have cameras too... is the new Tesla “Industry “ news?


----------



## kforrestry (Apr 17, 2020)

DBounce said:


> How is this a “Canon” rumor? Or even “Industry” news? Cars have cameras too... is the new Tesla “Industry “ news?


 no one is using cars for photography. a lot of people are drone photographers, it's relevant. 

though i've been waiting for a mavic 3 announcement for a while.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not very knowledgeable about drones or their capabilities to provide high resolution images and videos, or how often they crash or malfunction. I can see that they could be a way to do some interesting photography while staying away from crowds. I live in a very rural area, but as I get older, I have very limited mobility to get into difficult spots to get a photograph of a remote place like a waterfall, and its possible that a drone could get otherwise impossible images.

I guess I need to get educated.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 17, 2020)

The most important thing to remember is to "think lovely, wonderful thoughts"!


----------



## gbc (Apr 17, 2020)

These are pretty impressive spec. I have the Mavic Air and would think about upgrading to this... IF it weren't for all the completely onerous drone laws. I can't fly this thing ANYWHERE. I live in a city, so I basically have to drive 20 miles to be able to fly my drone anywhere. Not only because of the city, but because you can't fly within 5 miles of airports without getting permission. It's just not the care-free past time I thought it would be. I've gotten some great footage flying over the ocean, but it's a nerve-wracking endeavor leaving $1000 worth of hardware half a mile out over open water. I'd highly recommend checking out your local laws/no-fly zones before purchasing.


----------



## DBounce (Apr 17, 2020)

kforrestry said:


> no one is using cars for photography. a lot of people are drone photographers, it's relevant.
> 
> though i've been waiting for a mavic 3 announcement for a while.


I’ve seen plenty of camera cars used for movie production. They make car camera mounts for safaris. And I’m pretty certain google uses cars to capture all those street view images.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 17, 2020)

His site, his rules... besides it has photography aspects and rumor aspects.  fully agree on comments about onerous laws.. I won't even consider one anymore .. I'd use it maybe 2 times a year given the restrictions


----------



## cayenne (Apr 17, 2020)

I would be concerned about buying ANY drone right now....if those proposed FAA rules are passed that they are proposing....
If you're drone doesn't comply to those new more draconian ones that basically insist your drone is at all times connected to the internet to report in to FAA central, you are in non-compliance.

If that passes as proposed, pretty much all drones made till that date are not legal to fly.....it's been a few months since I last read up on that, but wow....

C


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2020)

Waiting for businesses to have "fly-up windows" during quantines.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I would be concerned about buying ANY drone right now....if those proposed FAA rules are passed that they are proposing....
> If you're drone doesn't comply to those new more draconian ones that basically insist your drone is at all times connected to the internet to report in to FAA central, you are in non-compliance.
> 
> If that passes as proposed, pretty much all drones made till that date are not legal to fly.....it's been a few months since I last read up on that, but wow....
> ...


I haven't seen anything draconian in the new regulations, just relatively common sense regulations to ensure general health and safety and considerate working practices for everybody not just the drone operator given that UAV operations are going to balloon over the foreseeable future.

What is onerous about having to know where you are flying with any restrictive safety rules that location requires (airports, prisons, DoD, etc) and having that flying object actually traceable to an individual? Many drones won't be upgradable (Canon FD anyone?) but many will have software/firmware or even hardware fixes that make them compliant and all new drones will be compliant. If people are flying over me or my family I don't care, but if they hurt me or my family I want them to be able to be held liable and if the new rules ensure adequate insurance as well I am all for it.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 17, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I haven't seen anything draconian in the new regulations, just relatively common sense regulations to ensure general health and safety and considerate working practices for everybody not just the drone operator given that UAV operations are going to balloon over the foreseeable future.
> 
> What is onerous about having to know where you are flying with any restrictive safety rules that location requires (airports, prisons, DoD, etc) and having that flying object actually traceable to an individual? Many drones won't be upgradable (Canon FD anyone?) but many will have software/firmware or even hardware fixes that make them compliant and all new drones will be compliant. If people are flying over me or my family I don't care, but if they hurt me or my family I want them to be able to be held liable and if the new rules ensure adequate insurance as well I am all for it.



Here's a pretty balance analysis of what the FAA is proposing.

You might want to skip to about 2:30-2:40 into it to get to the meat of the presentation.







The proposed rules go way beyond the current registration and marking of the units by putting the reg. # on them externally.

And the drones I've flown, already have electronic "fencing" on them by default the that keep them from flying in restricted airspace....

What's being proposed is having to have new hardware on each drone that allows it to be tracked with a Remote ID in real time, not only the drone but you the controller too.

One problem with this is, that anyone...John Q public that may just plan not like drones, or law enforcement with nothing better to do that day....can harass you even while you are doing something legal.

There is also the extra costs for this since you will likely have to subscribe to a commercial service that your drone will have to connect to in order to ship all info on you to the FAA....even paying when you are not flying likely.

If you have an old drone without this new specialized equipment, well, it will be about 99% useless....you can fly only in an approved small field...think the open bare fields that model airplanes fly.....that's no good for a drone which is more of a flying camera than a flying hobby unit, you know?

The parts about taking away the privacy of the operator who is operating legally is troublesome to me.....I mean, someone that is a terrorist or up to no good in general, isn't going to comply with this and hack and disable all this....so, in general it only targets the good guys and makes life tough for them.

This seems, IMHO, to be largely targeted at the hobbiest.....and in favor of the commercial operators like Amazon that are wanting to clear the airspace for themselves.

As far as I know...the rules in place now and the ones in the future do not in any way address requiring insurance....


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes and I don’t see the issue with any of that. If my flight can be traced, and it is already recorded, I can prove I wasn’t doing anything wrong. The more times that happens the more law enforcement will actually learn the law and end up telling the person accusing you or me of behaving illegally that we weren’t.

Being allowed to safely operate anything that can hurt other people should come with traceability and costs to it.

It isn’t aimed at killing drone hobbyists, it is aimed at creating a standard for all UAS’s to operate in, Amazon and the like will have all kinds of additional hurdles to jump through with their needs to work out of line of sight, to be autonomous and semi autonomous, to have one ‘pilot’ in control of multiple vehicles etc etc. It is aimed at having knowledge of all UAS’s in a given airspace at a given time so they can all be aware of each other, there aren’t many vehicles in the zero to five hundred foot air space at the moment so mid air collisions are rare, but as commercial usage grows in the coming years it will become much more crowded.

The FAA are not going to reclassify the current airspace, they just want users to obey the rules already in place for that airspace. I am a drone pilot, I don’t feel sorry for me even if my drone ends up becoming unusable in a couple of years, I do feel sorry for RC enthusiasts who are getting caught up in the same regulations when their use is entirely different. RC users are normally at designated RC fields or extensive properties and the point for them is the line of sight flight, them seeing their aircraft fly is the reason they do it, drone use is mostly about what you can see through the eyes of that drone and the fun is in flying over areas RC users aren’t interested in.

To me it is much more like the 254lb rule, sure you can make your ultralight and fly it without a license if you want but you still have to obey the airspace rules.

Besides, for the true hobbies there are plenty of workarounds, sub .55lb still gives great performance and the loophole for ‘home built’ is crying out for DJI to sell part built ‘kits’ that skirt around that rule for heavier drones.

I just don’t see the reason for the hyperbole.


----------



## wickedac (Apr 17, 2020)

The problem for a lot of us is the "being connected to the internet" issue. I am a real estate photographer and take aerial photos of homes in rural areas that have acreage. A lot of these areas have no cell coverage whatsoever.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2020)

wickedac said:


> The problem for a lot of us is the "being connected to the internet" issue. I am a real estate photographer and take aerial photos of homes in rural areas that have acreage. A lot of these areas have no cell coverage whatsoever.


I'm very rural, we don't have cell phone reception out here, and a lot of remote sites where there are good subjects for photography don't either.

The other concern is that as far as national security and aircraft safety, there is no reason to believe that the drones will comply. There are a huge number out there and they cost a bundle, so they are not going away, its likely that they will increase in value as buyers rush to get them.

So, terrorists are not going to worry about the law, and neither are idiots who purposely intrude on others privacy, or want to photograph things like fires where drones are prohibited. I really would expect little additional safety at a big cost.

If they could overcome the issues with lack of internet connection for many of us, it might at least be practical. Right now, one of them would refuse to take off at my house.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 18, 2020)

Interesting discussion. I was in Glacier National Park a couple of years ago and some idiot was flying a drone there, despite the fact that it's not legal. That's the problem, there will always be irresponsible idiots. The last thing we need is a bunch of fools buzzing their drones over the Grand Canyon and other sites, littering the landscape with their mistakes and harassing wildlife. Unfortunately, it only takes a few fools to prompt laws that restrict everyone.


----------



## kforrestry (Apr 18, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I’ve seen plenty of camera cars used for movie production. They make car camera mounts for safaris. And I’m pretty certain google uses cars to capture all those street view images.


i suppose thats fair


----------



## Otara (Apr 18, 2020)

DBounce said:


> How is this a “Canon” rumor? Or even “Industry” news? Cars have cameras too... is the new Tesla “Industry “ news?



Presumably you're worried its going to crowd all the current canon news off the page?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 18, 2020)

DBounce said:


> How is this a “Canon” rumor? Or even “Industry” news? Cars have cameras too... is the new Tesla “Industry “ news?



I really welcome this industry news here. I’ve been waiting for Mavic Air 2 for a long time and this seems to be great. 
I use a drone to help me scouting places. To find the best spot at a huge lavender field without needing to be walking through it for days. 
Or taking pics from unusual angles, of course.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 18, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Waiting for businesses to have "fly-up windows" during quantines.


LOL - good idea - have the drone go on a walk for you. Get the drone to fly a few miles down the road to capture that lovely sunset etc. All with the safety of staying at home. Drown should stay 2M apart though


----------



## brad-man (Apr 18, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Waiting for businesses to have "fly-up windows" during quantines.


Drones capable of carrying a 12-pack are a bit pricey...


----------



## Architect1776 (Apr 18, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



I am afraid with what has happened recently I would never buy a DJI product. Same for Apple. I work for a hospital.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 19, 2020)

Do DJI drones really need an internet connection in order to operate?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Do DJI drones really need an internet connection in order to operate?


No they do not.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 19, 2020)

DBounce said:


> How is this a “Canon” rumor? Or even “Industry” news? Cars have cameras too... is the new Tesla “Industry “ news?


Don't we all just love whiny people like this?


----------



## deleteme (Apr 19, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Here's a pretty balance analysis of what the FAA is proposing.
> 
> You might want to skip to about 2:30-2:40 into it to get to the meat of the presentation.
> 
> ...


That happens already. 

As for the harshness of the regs, we can thank those who fly recklessly and inconsiderately and those who think they will be used by terrorists. And sure, we can kill people with stones yada, yada, yada, but the fact is that a drone represents a possibly far more scary weapon to many than a stick or stone and we have no Constitutional right to fly a drone.


----------



## MORphoto.net (Apr 20, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I would be concerned about buying ANY drone right now....if those proposed FAA rules are passed that they are proposing....
> If you're drone doesn't comply to those new more draconian ones that basically insist your drone is at all times connected to the internet to report in to FAA central, you are in non-compliance.
> 
> If that passes as proposed, pretty much all drones made till that date are not legal to fly.....it's been a few months since I last read up on that, but wow....
> ...


Not sure I understand all the details here. I just upgraded my drone to the Mavic 2 Pro and it has remote ID, I can't imagine it is the only one that does. It's the first item in the menus. It doesn't require any data subscription. Just turn it on and enter your registration info etc. I just sold my Mavic Air, so I can't check, but it looks like DJI introduced remote ID over 2 years ago in their app, so I would assume all of them have it. From what I can see it is not a hardware thing. If you are flying a homemade hobby drone for sport etc, then yeah, it should have the same restrictions as model airplanes and helicopters. I don't see anyone flying those in the middle of the city. Let me know if I'm missing something here but I don't see the problem.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> If people are flying over me or my family I don't care,



I do. Seriously. For all of the following reasons: 

1. Why should I accept an unnecessary risk of getting injured - on top of all existing risks - without any fault of mine and without getting any benefit from the activity myself? Even if the risk may be small, it is a risk. It can easily and totally be avoided if the activity causing the risk is outlawed = ban to fly over any people. 

2. If it is directly or near overhead my own property - house, apartement, garden, private land - why should I accept any risks of damage from falling debris? Why should I accept the disturbance and noise? These things mostly fly low and emit extremely annoying, hi-pitch distrubing noise. Basically akin to flying pests. Only disadvantages to non-flyers, zero benefits = not acceptable. legal ban please. 

3. potential and real privacy invasion - in public and even more so on private ground. Spying of me, my family, my property from any angle, not normally accessible to humans with their eyes or cameras. Zero benefit for me = not acceptable. Legal ban please. 

Anything that does not touch on any of the 3 areas nor on any of the other security concerns (air trafiic etc.) may be permissible, but only under the most restrictive and stringent rules and only for very good reasons = definitely NOT "for recreational use". If they put drones to work as the most effective, best or only feasible method - eg. inspection of bridges, power lines, construction, law enforcement [within narrow limits!] and [commercial] aerial photography [within very narrow limits!] then fine with me. But not anything more.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Drones capable of carrying a 12-pack are a bit pricey...



Luckily. The "future vision" of gazillions of heavy load drones zipping around overhead 365/24/7 ... delivering darn amazon packages to everybody, their dog and my neighbours ... NO NO NO. Kill it before it is too late.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 20, 2020)

picperfect said:


> I do. Seriously. For all of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Why should I accept an unnecessary risk of getting injured - on top of all existing risks - without any fault of mine and without getting any benefit from the activity myself? Even if the risk may be small, it is a risk. It can easily and totally be avoided if the activity causing the risk is outlawed = ban to fly over any people.
> 
> ...



1. Why should they let cars, trucks and motorcycles drive around you then? How many hundreds/thousands are hurt and/or killed daily due to no fault of their own by one of these. Ban all motorized vehicles near sidewalks, parks, stores, parking lots and homes. Anyway, there are already rules in place about flying over people/crowds.

2. Okay, yes a drone can fall and cause property damage, but so can limbs, branches and trees. And airplanes and helicopters. Your neighbors tree can fall and crush your car or house and there’s nothing you can do about it but cry and make a claim with your insurance company. As far as noise, yes at low levels you hear them, but 50-100+ feet up and you don’t know it’s there. And at least with mine(Mavic, Mavic 2 pro), the prop noise is not high-pitch. I would know, I’m very sensitive to high-pitch/high frequency sounds. Now does that mean I would want it hovering 10 feet over me all day? No, but in the scheme of things, it’s not a big deal.

3. Yes, that is a very real possibility , although slim. Most people aren‘t buying drones to fly them outside your bedroom window. You could make a similar argument about long telephoto/zoom lenses.

Your post reads like it’s from someone that would accidentally get bumped by someone standing in a line and then start claiming they were assaulted. And I love the attitude of “if it doesn’t benefit me, ban it and make it illegal”.


----------



## antolalto (Apr 20, 2020)

On the drone: I think the biggest issue with the Mavic Air (that I have) is the limited range. It is supposed to be approximately 2km, but after 700 meters maximum the signal is already too weak. If this new Air 2 has a real extended range (I don't trust the declared 6 km, but 2/3 would be great) then I'll upgrade.

On drones regulation: here in Europe the situation is even more limited. It is very difficult to find places where to fly.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 20, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Do DJI drones really need an internet connection in order to operate?



Not now, BUT...if the future FAA rules pass...yes, they will need this.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 20, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> That happens already.
> 
> As for the harshness of the regs, we can thank those who fly recklessly and inconsiderately and those who think they will be used by terrorists. And sure, we can kill people with stones yada, yada, yada, but the fact is that a drone represents a possibly far more scary weapon to many than a stick or stone and we have no Constitutional right to fly a drone.



Hoping to be only a 'little' pedantic here but...

Please remember the US Constitution does **NOT* *grant you rights....you are born with your rights intrinsically.

The US Constitution is there to spell out the limited enumerated powers and responsibilities of the (Fed) Government, again, it does not grant you rights.

The bill of rights and there was debate on this...is there to spell out explicitly rights you already have but emphasizes them....

So, yes, you DO have the right to fly a drone.....unless laws and regulations are passed to say no, or to regulate your ability to do so.

It's a small distinction, but a very important one.

The founders said you are born with your rights endowed upon you from God or whatever higher presence you cling to....but you are born with them, they are not granted from a government or a king or......

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> Your post reads like it’s from someone that would accidentally get bumped by someone standing in a line and then start claiming they were assaulted. And I love the attitude of “if it doesn’t benefit me, ban it and make it illegal”.



Main issue: drones bring new, *additional nuisance, riska and dangers* on top of the many already existing nuisances and dangers. Why should I - and overwhelming majority of non drone-operators - put up with that? No upside for us, but lots of downsides. So, ban.


----------



## Fischer (Apr 20, 2020)

Better, cheaper, safer than what I have. Still very happy I got a drone early, so I could actually fly it around. Have some super cool urban footage. Don't think I'll be upgrading any time soon with all the current restrictions.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 20, 2020)

Fischer said:


> Better, cheaper, safer than what I have. Still very happy I got a drone early, so I could actually fly it around. Have some super cool urban footage. Don't think I'll be upgrading any time soon with all the current restrictions.



The problem is...don't get caught flying your old non-compliant one in the not too distant future....

The penalties are getting stiffer too I do believe.....


----------



## Fischer (Apr 20, 2020)

cayenne said:


> The problem is...don't get caught flying your old non-compliant one in the not too distant future....
> 
> The penalties are getting stiffer too I do believe.....


I more or less gave up on regulation - only use it in remote places.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 22, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Hoping to be only a 'little' pedantic here but...
> 
> Please remember the US Constitution does **NOT* *grant you rights....you are born with your rights intrinsically.
> 
> ...


Well, I shall amend my comment to read "You have no Constitutional protection limiting the power of government to regulate drone use. Similar to the regulation of automobile use."


----------



## SteveC (Apr 22, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> Well, I shall amend my comment to read "You have no Constitutional protection limiting the power of government to regulate drone use. Similar to the regulation of automobile use."



Well, maybe not even that. The Ninth Amendment basically says, "These aren't all the rights."

When originally enacted, however, the Bill of Rights was conceived as only applying to the Federal government--so on that basis the states can indeed regulate autombile use--constitutionally--regardless of how much you stretch the ninth amendment. (Two or three of the states, for instance, continued to have an established church after the Bill of Rights was passed--and in spite of the establishment clause.)

After the 14th amendment was passed, the Supreme Court interpreted it as allowing the bill of rights to be applied to the states; periodically they "incorporate" one of the provisions of the Bill of Rights, meaning it applies to the states as well.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 28, 2020)

picperfect said:


> Main issue: drones bring new, *additional nuisance, riska and dangers* on top of the many already existing nuisances and dangers. *Why should I* - and overwhelming majority of non drone-operators - put up with that? *No upside for us, but lots of downsides. So, ban.*



This is what I’m talking about and this is one of the big problems with society today. This attitude that it’s all about “me”. “I“ don’t like something so it shouldn’t be allowed. “I” don’t like this, so you can’t have it, either. This offended me, so “I’m” gonna go on social media and scream at the top of my lungs for everyone to mad and offended too.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 30, 2020)

antolalto said:


> On the drone: I think the biggest issue with the Mavic Air (that I have) is the limited range. It is supposed to be approximately 2km, but after 700 meters maximum the signal is already too weak. If this new Air 2 has a real extended range (I don't trust the declared 6 km, but 2/3 would be great) then I'll upgrade.
> 
> On drones regulation: here in Europe the situation is even more limited. It is very difficult to find places where to fly.



I have the Air 2. I was able to fly almost 2 miles (almost 3km) without problem. I was then at about half signal and was losing sight of it, so I turned it around. With more testing I think I can get further.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 30, 2020)

The Air 2 is very fun to fly. It is super fast and so smart. Almost impossible to run into something while flying. Flying is very easy. I've only had it a week but have been re-invigorated with a new way to photograph. The raw capabilities actually aren't bad.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 29, 2020)

Here are some pictures from it, 48mp I believe all were raw. https://www.ethanzentz.com/June-Drone/


----------

